# Band Of Hackers



## WhateverJoe (Sep 14, 2001)

While watching CNN 24/7 the past few days... I saw for a split second, on the bottom line of the screen that is scrolling text, reporting various facts - a quick tid bit about Hacker attacks on various Aribic servers and sites.

This ( I feel ) is good and bad, yet very understandable. But what I would like to imagine to happen, is this so called Band Of Hackers.. to attack specific systems that directly involve in some way, the "Bastards" behind all this. I can't begin to think how one would be able to, given the fact Bin Laden's terrorist group prohibit the use of computers and even watching TV (As reported by CNN) , which they mentioned is the case with country they are hidding in...

So just what computer systems that would be online and even have any form of use for those "Bastards" is just not known I guess... At any rate, I get a grin on my face between the growns when thinking about some Techno geeks bringing down or causeing havoc for those "Bastards" behind all this, from the cyber perspective....


----------

